# postfixadmin alternative?

## Elleni

As postfixadmin is masked for removal due to unpatched security bugs and because it is unmaintained, I would like to ask if there is a replacement, because I do not know how I would add/remove/modify user on my mailserver.

----------

## desultory

For the moment, the canonical replacement would be either picking up maintenance of the package or manually installing the package directly from upstream releases.

----------

